# False Address on LTC App



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Does anyone care whether applicants for LTCs use fake addresses (located in more "gun friendly" towns than the town where the applicant really lives) on the LTC application?

I know of at least one case -- maybe more -- where that's been done, and it kind of chaps my hide to know that some guys were issued LTCs based on false info. Guys like this make everyone look bad, not to mention that if they'll lie over that, they'll lie about other things, too.

Suggestions? If you want to know the towns, DM me. If I know you I will respond. If I don't know you, you'll be SOL and I won't respond with the details.

But I'm just curious to see what you guys would do if you had this info? 

Thanks,
jp


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Good way to get into deep shit. I may be mistaken but I think it is a felony to lie on this application. Then, you will never again get an LTC. regardless, it is a crime to do it.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I know of a kid who got some bad advice while applying for his LTC and answered no record while having a sealed CWOF and was criminally prosecuted.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hush said:


> I know of a kid who got some bad advice while applying for his LTC and answered no record while having a sealed CWOF and was criminally prosecuted.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Was he found guilty?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm inclined to turn him in. I sent you a DM, Wolfie. Thanks, man.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> PM replied.
> 
> Look for a legitimate reason why the licensing authority should consider him unsuitable - based on firsthand information (he beats the crap out of his wife but she never reports it, he chases geese down the street with an axe when they shit on his lawn, he muscles little kids for their lunch money). If all you have to go with is using an alternate address to get the same class of license without a "target" restriction and he presents a plausible reason for his "second" residence, he gets the license and you look like an ass.


Not much different than guys on the job using an alternate address to meet residency requierments to get on or stay on the job. If all this guy is trying to do is get an LTC that _*should *_been issued if he lived in a normal town, what is your point for turning him in.

Ask yourself this, is he an inapropriate person to have an LTC? If yes, turn him in, if no cut the guy some slack for trying to exercise his rights, at least he is not some gang banger carrying without a permit.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If he's qualified, he's qualified regardless of the town. If he's just got an asshole chief but passed CHSB he should be good to go right? Unless he's a fuckhead, why jam him up?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I used 10236 Charing Cross Road, Los Angeles, California, for my mailing address for my Class A and E licenses. No issues here.


Nice place, LECSniper! How's Hef doing?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

OH LOOK! SQUIRREL


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

Wolfman said:


> PM replied.
> 
> Look for a legitimate reason why the licensing authority should consider him unsuitable - based on firsthand information (he beats the crap out of his wife but she never reports it, he chases geese down the street with an axe when they shit on his lawn, he muscles little kids for their lunch money). If all you have to go with is using an alternate address to get the same class of license without a "target" restriction and he presents a plausible reason for his "second" residence, he gets the license and you look like an ass.


Got it. And don't worry. I could never look like an ass. Well, at least not like one in JAP's signature.

I'll let it go. Otherwise he's a decent kid, so I'll chalk it up to him trying to avoid a chief with an ego and way too power.

Thanks, you guys.

xoxoxox


----------

